# How to build your own "Zero Budget" Haunted Trail



## nickanap (Feb 8, 2008)

Watch the video above to find a full how-to.

This a how-to video of how to build your own ******* Zero budget haunted trail! I made this with old garage junk in a time frame of 45 minutes!

Themed to Batman it is called "Gotham Fallout". A zombie virus has infected Gotham City including Batman and his greatest foes! Do you dare make it out of the Toxic Fallout of Gotham City?


----------

